# G220 Advice.



## Andy101 (May 29, 2010)

I was lucky that my wife bought me a G220 for crimbo, which was nice, she got me a "polishing pad, cutting pad and a finshing pad" but no product, I have meguiars gold class liquid car wax can I use this with the G220? and I have some plast-rx which I am wanting to use on the headlights because they are glazzed will that be ok with the G220? but what I wanted to mostly ask was what to use with the G220? and which pad to use? the car is a monaco blue 172, the car has one or two scratches and swirls,

Many Thanks 

Andy


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

A lot of people say the CG Hexlogic pads are the best for the DA machines, I have found Menzerna polishes work well and are again a popular choice. I used to use the Megs wax ages ago before I came across this site and the products which are miles better.


----------



## Andy101 (May 29, 2010)

OGGYsri said:


> A lot of people say the CG Hexlogic pads are the best for the DA machines, I have found Menzerna polishes work well and are again a popular choice. I used to use the Megs wax ages ago before I came across this site and the products which are miles better.


Thank for that but I don't really understand? what products do I need and what is best for which pads? best put in lamans turms.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

From the sound of it you don't currently have a paint polish, the megs gold class is a wax to use to protect the car after polishing. The Plastx is only suitable for plastic headlights etc.

I am no expert, so I went on a polishing course held at Autobrite which was ran by Caledonia.

From the course I found that the CG Hexlogic pads where the best for the DA machines, and the Menzerna polishes worked really well alongside those pads.

I brought the CG pads in both 5.5inch and 4 inch versions. The pad colours I brought where orange, green, white and black. The orange giving the most cut and the black being the final finishing pad.

The polishes I brought were

Menzerna Power Gloss S100 -Most cut
Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD 3.02) 
Menzerna Super Finish (PO106FA)- least cut.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859

Take a look at that link.


----------



## Andy101 (May 29, 2010)

OGGYsri said:


> From the sound of it you don't currently have a paint polish, the megs gold class is a wax to use to protect the car after polishing. The Plastx is only suitable for plastic headlights etc.
> 
> I am no expert, so I went on a polishing course held at Autobrite which was ran by Caledonia.
> 
> ...


I've got alot of the wax left can I use it instead of the "super finsh"?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

wax is a LSP (last step Product) that is used to protect all your work that you will have done, with the machine DA/rotary or by hand.

Then with safe washing methods, you should minimize the amount of swirls put back into the car.

Daz.


----------



## Andy101 (May 29, 2010)

OGGYsri said:


> The polishes I brought were
> 
> Menzerna Power Gloss S100 -Most cut
> Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD 3.02)
> ...


Sorry to be a pain but is that this?

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Menzerna_Polish_Triple_Packs_1.html


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

no mate its not. they are different polishes

*1 x Menzerna PO 85 RD3.02 - 250ml
1 x Menzerna PO 203 S - 250ml
1 x Menzerna PO 85 RE 5 - 250ml*

Daz.


----------



## Andy101 (May 29, 2010)

OGGYsri said:


> The polishes I brought were
> 
> Menzerna Power Gloss S100 -Most cut
> Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD 3.02)
> Menzerna Super Finish (PO106FA)- least cut.


which of the above products do I use with which one of the pads I have? do you use the above in that order? how long do you wait before you start on the next product? do you put it on with the polisher and then take it of with a cloth? or do you just leave it on then move onto the next product? sorry for all the questions, I just don't want to mess it up and mess up my paint work.

Thanks


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

You start with the least aggressive in both pad and polish.

so basically.....

black hex pad and 106 FA
black hex and PO85RD 3.02
White pad and 106FA 

and so on. Thats what I learnt, its just practice and getting to know what works for the car your working on.


----------



## Andy101 (May 29, 2010)

OGGYsri said:


> You start with the least aggressive in both pad and polish.
> 
> so basically.....
> 
> ...


I thought you used them in a different order than that? is the above order you use them corect?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

start with the least agresive polish/pad so the above would be correct if you have a black and white hex pad.

Daz.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats on the G220, it's a great machine! I've had mine for over 3 years now. :thumb:

Use your gold class wax with the finishing pad. I recommend you buy a clay kit and use it after a wash, and before the wax. The clay will get rid of the contaminants that have bonded to your paint, and it will leave the paint really smooth. 

When you are ready to step it up a bit, that's when you would use the polishing and cutting pads. 

Sticking with meguiar's products, you might want to try some swirl x on the polishing pad. It is non-abrasive, instead it will fill in the swirls and leave a nice finish. You can also use meguiars paint cleaner with the polishing pad too. 

Put the cutting pad away in the cupboard, you'll only need it when you are ready to step it up to an abrasive polish. Practice getting to know your machine first, then go abrasive. There is some really good DA polishing guides available if you google. :thumb:

When you're ready, you can use this as a very basic guide, in order of most agressive, to most gentle:
Menzerna PO203S on the cutting or polishing pads
Menzerna PO106FA on the polishing or finishing pads
Menzerna PO85RD on the finishing pad.

These 3 polishes are my favorites, and are very easy to use. 
The 203S is for medium to heavy swirls. It will knock out just about all swirls, but finish really nice. You can apply a wax straight after this polish, but I generally use 85RD after it.
The 106FA is for light to medium swirls, and leaves a finish just about as good as 85RD. It is an awesome polish, you don't need to use anything after it at all, and it does get rid of a lot of swirls.
The 85RD is for very light to no swirls. It leaves the best possible finish, but doesn't really do anything to swirls. It really blings the paint for the best possible gloss.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

106FA on a polishing pad is my favourite


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Type [r] has given some good advice - put your cutting pad away in the cupboard for now.

the polishing pad will be used to clean and polish - so any car polishes, glazes etc will go on this - you could use a nice glaze on this like clearkote red machine glaze or the like - more basic, something like AG Super Resin Polish would work well on that too.

for your finishing pad (always used afer the previous step) you can use to apply thin coats of sealant or wax - yes you could use your gold class, but i'm not sure how that would work out. The only time i have owned gold class I threw it in the bin after a few trial uses as i found it to be a terrible product.

plastX is only really suitable by hand as it will quickly dry out and as said - it is only for headlights and other plastics anyway so not great with a machine.

The G220 is a great machine but I am afraid you are going to have to look at your products again with a view to buying some new stuff which is machine-friendly.


----------



## Andy101 (May 29, 2010)

I am a little worryed about my G220? I got the wrench and tightened up the back plate and the put the pad on, I,ve been having ago on my headlight but evey time I put presher on it, it doesn't looking like its moving just vibrating in my hand? having never used one before they really shake? is this normal? also how do you clean your pads after you've used them as I want to use them on the bodywork some other time and don't want to use the same product on the lights as on the bodywork, so not to mix them together on the pad, if you know what I mean?

Thaks Andy


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

DA's will stop spinning if you put too much pressure on the pad, thats why they are relatively safe.

you want to be drawing a thick black line on the backing plate and this should be spinning 1/2 revs a second is about optimal on a DA.

spread the polish @ speed 2 dont need to make the pad spin @ 1/2 revs as your just spreading.

crank it up to 5/6speed on the back and keep that pad @ 1/2 revs a second moving the machine slowly giving more work time of the polish, dont work more than a 12"x12" area at a time.

eventually the polish should turn clear, drop back down to speed 2 and use no pressure for 3/4 passes


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Put a mark (with a thick pen) on your backing plate, that way you will be able to count how many revolutions the pad is making. 

In regards to cleaning pads, warm water and washing up liquid (only a bit) gently squeeze the pads, when clean turn them upside down to dry out.


----------



## Andy101 (May 29, 2010)

thanks for that but it vibrates abit, is that normal? so not to put presher on it when working it in is the key? i found when i was just letting in spin with very very small pressher it turned but any more than that it just vibtrated and didn't spin. is that right? sorry to a pain just want to get it right and not brake or damage anything.


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

didnt think you use da on headlights? when applying polish i work it in at speed 2 then go up to 5 or 6 but never move down til 2 gain. why do you go back down cheers


----------



## Andy101 (May 29, 2010)

well after messing about all day mostly on the headlighs, I thought I would show you how it turned out after all your help.


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice looking 172 there my friend..


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Andy101 said:


> thanks for that but it vibrates abit, is that normal? so not to put presher on it when working it in is the key? i found when i was just letting in spin with very very small pressher it turned but any more than that it just vibtrated and didn't spin. is that right? sorry to a pain just want to get it right and not brake or damage anything.


Yes it will vibrate. I use mine on one click below full speed when working polish. What pads are you using? I've found the 5.5" pads to be the best, it struggles with the 6.5" ones when correcting.

With the 5.5" pads you can use heaps of pressure and you won't stop the pad from spinning. Just remember the pad has to spin for you to get any correction. You want pressure too, but you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovescars said:


> didnt think you use da on headlights? when applying polish i work it in at speed 2 then go up to 5 or 6 but never move down til 2 gain. why do you go back down cheers


you can use your da for everything! Spread on 3, Then straight up to 5/6 to work and break down the polish. You slow it down and take the pressure off to refine the finish, after the polish is broken down (clear). I use about 3. You use the broken down polish to jewel and gloss up the paint. Try it!


----------

